# New Holland TC450 hood open instructions?



## Gtobully (May 9, 2020)

Howdy, new to the forum. My Father recently passed away and I have inherited his ranch. He had just bought a used TC450 I believe an '03. It has not ran in about 13 months and the battery is low and won't crank. I'm sitting in the seat when cranking, and the battery indicator light looks dim. 've got some work to do and can't get the hood open to charge it. I found a latch under the right side that would make sense as a hood latch. But it feels like it needs to be released. I saw a video that says newer ones need to be first unlocked with a key that looks like a allyn wrench of sorts on the left side, but I see no evidence of this. Is there another latch or button to push? Thanks, GTO in CA


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Gtobully, welcome to the tractor forum.

Spray some lubricant on the latch assembly. Push DOWN on the top of the hood as you pull the latch and it will open.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a latch on a vehicle hood. I'd pull it towards the front of the tractor and see if the hood releases. If you meant that your tractor is a TC45, then it is pretty much the same as my Case IH. Pull the lever and lift the hood. I can pull on my latch all day long and nothing will happen unless I hold it open and lift on the front of the hood.


----------



## Gtobully (May 9, 2020)

Sometimes it's best to step back and relook. Turns out the hood was not latched at all. My Dad (who was 92 when he passed) probably didn't want to bother with latching it closed, or it was a bit difficult to open for him. So one mystery solved. Thanks!


----------



## odevaughn09 (Nov 18, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Gtobully, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Spray some lubricant on the latch assembly. Push DOWN on the top of the hood as you pull the latch and it will open.


Where is latch assembly


----------



## odevaughn09 (Nov 18, 2021)

Where is latch


----------



## odevaughn09 (Nov 18, 2021)

How


----------



## odevaughn09 (Nov 18, 2021)

How do I open new theard


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

odevaughn09 said:


> How do I open new theard



Go here and click the "create new post" button at the top right of the page.....










Ford / New Holland







www.tractorforum.com


----------

